# I'm actually a fish owner now!!!!



## predator (Jan 28, 2005)

I stopped at a LFS today... Picked out a teeny little clown... he is seriously like 1.25"... Lil bitty lil guy... He seems to be doing ok in the tank... Seems a little stressed, but who wouldnt be... Hope he does ok (I drip acclimated him) because I tried to do everything right...

Ill try to get some picks up some time... I have been having a terrible time with focus trying to take tank pics...

-me


----------



## Kurtfr0 (Nov 2, 2008)

little fish are always cute!

and your bold for taking on SW.


----------



## Felicia (Jul 17, 2008)

Is there a button on your camera that is shaped like a flower or says "macro?" That'll help you focus on the little bugger. Congrats on your new fishy.


----------



## Chrispy (Oct 28, 2007)

geese, I wish I had the money and resources for a salt water tank


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

Congratulations!

Saltwater is easy peasy lemon squeezy if you do it properly without cutting corners.

Don't worry about your clownfish! He/she will be fine.


----------



## Kurtfr0 (Nov 2, 2008)

micstarz said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> Saltwater is easy peasy lemon squeezy if you do it properly without cutting corners.
> 
> Don't worry about your clownfish! He/she will be fine.


haha, but that usually means alot more money spent!


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

Average cost of freshwater fish: $6
Average cost of saltwater fish: $40

I think I'll stick with freshwater.:lol:


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

you must deal with only neon tetras and guppies .

cause I know most africans slash cichlids in general are alot more then 5$ let alone 10$ each, good cichlids mean money hehe.

also green chromis are 4-5$, damsels 4-5$ some places even have clown gobies for 6-7$.

so really its not all that insane considering the selection available to SW is much less.
compared to having dozens upon dozens of different cichlid variants that.

stuff that really makes the difference is corals,Live rock, skimmers, lighting the actual fish are comparable in the main group..

and now with sidetracking done congrats on the new fish we demand pics


----------



## predator (Jan 28, 2005)

Most of the equipment is left over from my last attempt at SW. I have like $45 in the fish and the cleanup crew. Its not the cash that im really worred about I just want it done right...

I plan on dropping around $500 for the 29 gallon in equip and another $200 or so on misc things and live stock... Considering cars are my real passion and that I have had up to around $30k in toys (Cars(which was recently sold), bikes, ATVs) a grand in a tank is not really that big of a deal.

I figure its alot cheaper to get RO, Skimmer, sump, lighting, fuge, reactor, and what ever else is needed is alot cheaper in the long run if it cuts back on maintanence and live stock loss...

To tell you the truth there is a local guy with a 470 gallon reef ready tank for $850 that i have had to hold myself back on...

On the pics... I tried the macro setting... My camera does suck though...

-me


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

Kurtfr0 said:


> haha, but that usually means alot more money spent!


Yeah...


Ghost Knife said:


> Average cost of freshwater fish: $6
> Average cost of saltwater fish: $40
> 
> I think I'll stick with freshwater.:lol:


Average cost of FW fish in Hong Kong: Less than $5 
Most expensive FW fish (EBJD, Lungfish, rare bichirs): Less than $200

Average cost of hardy cheap SW fish: $1
Average cost of expensive fish (Big groupers, large angels): Less than $200
:chair:


----------

